# New football statistics and betting site



## StatisticsDice (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi punters!

I want to introduce you new tool for football betting: EVERY NEW USER WILL GET FREE 7 DAYS TRIAL to try and test the site out with simple signing up. When you sign up and confirm the payment you can cancel it any time in first 7 days.

Link for the site: http://bit.ly/2xweeS2

We started 4 years ago with site called rballdb.com as we saw a need for football games inplay statistics and new site have grown up from that. This means, that we have a database of inplay statistics for almost all of the games played in last 4 years.
New tool features:


You can see almost all of the football games inplay data - Ball possession, shots on target, shots off target, corners, cards, attacks, dangerous attacks.
You can compare full game inplay stats with momentum stats. This means, that you can set the tool to show you stats from last 15/20/25 minutes and compare them with full game stats to see which team is more dominating in last 20 minutes for example, which you cant do from bookies stats.
You can see bet365 closeing odds and follow inplay odds through the graph. You can see bet365 asian handicap and goal line with odds next to the game. We also cover corners lines and odds.
You can see league tables, H2H games, games against mutual opponents, home form and away form.
You can soon set notifications when some certain criteria have been met during inplay. For example, home team favourite of odds 1.5 or smaller concedes first goal in first half. Or a game with closeing goal line of 4 or more goals and theres no goal in first half.
You can put teams into your favourites and can get notifcations when this team starts playing.
You can set information tab to your teams. For example, Barrow got 3 red cards and 3 important players injured and set up notification when their game comes into inplay.
You can write notes to the leagues. For example, league with big home advantage, league with high goal rate or league with low goal rate.
You can check previous games stats on the graphs. Whats the average 1st half goals and corners, whats the average number of attacks per goal etc.
You can see the scores marked as red for the game where big pre game favourite is looseing the game.
You can see stats for goals scored and conceded at home and away. Same for corners, shots, cards.
All important statistics can be sorted from 5 to 45 minutes periods. This allows you to see if the teams tend to get cards, corners and goals for example in last 15 minutes of first half or at the start of the second half. Or if when certain team plays at home, do they tend to get more corners in 1st or 2nd half.


We are working at the moment also on phone app, getting odds graph better and let you know when theres big odds change during inplay without a goal or card and all your notifications you can also get on your phone on the go.

The site itself is far from ready and we have a lot of ideas about how to make it better - lineups and abilty to compare missing important players, odds movements from opening odds to closeing odds, add teams twitter and homepages, weather info, distance between teams etc. This site will give you information, statistics and possibilites no other site can give and together we are going to make something big and change the way we are betting!

Any questions, inquiries, ideas im willing to listen. Also you can add me in facebook with the name: StatisticSportsDice . There i can answer to your questions about the site, hear your feedback or ideas about how to make the site even more better.





Im also willing to listen any ideas about cooperation and promoting the site. For betting related sites, we can provide all the statistics we have on the site.

Link for the site:http://bit.ly/2xweeS2


----------



## StatisticsDice (Feb 26, 2018)

We offer also FREE TRIAL for 7 days guys...for testing the tool and also have some good tutorials on the site to see what we offer and how to use it. Just a little reminder, that for free trial you still have to register and confirm the payment for example through credit card, Skrill or Paypal and you can cancel the payment any time during the free trial period!


----------



## StatisticsDice (May 31, 2018)

Better late than never!
We can finally announce some big developments. First one is customizable notifications:
You can find them by clicking on bell icon on top of the page, right side, after Log Out button.
Click on Create New Rule:
Notification Name - name the notification how you prefer. Notification name will be shown when you get the notification on the desktop and on the mobile app (Out before WC).
With country and league, you can set the...country and league where the notification will work on criteria. When you leave it blank, all the games will be taken into account.
In the next row, you can the game time value. By setting it between 55 to 75, only games between this time range will be searched for further criteria before giving you the notification.
In the last row, you can add the criteria and add new ones by clicking on the plus And icon.
Time Period - Pregame: Here you can add pregame lines and odds criteria. Closing odds and pre game odds, which means you can also add the lines/odds movement.
Also you can add Current game stats and odds and add stats from momentum (last 15-25-35).

Mobile app will be out before WC! Best app on the market for in-play stats and following the games scores. Add games into your favourites, get notifications and games results.

Also we have in-play line notifications where you can set the tool to give you a notification for example when home team -1.5 asian lines changes to -1 with your minimum requested odds!

Link to the tool: bit.ly/statisticsports 


Pictures of the notifications tool:

https://ibb.co/evLfiJ

https://ibb.co/m4YNxd

https://ibb.co/mwUecd


----------

